# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  Windows 7 Sidebar on Windows XP اصلي ويعمل 100% وبرابط مدى الحياة

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








الآن ان كنت تستخدم نظام تشغيل XP فيمكنك ببساطة تشغيل الشريط الجانبي لويندوز 7 او فسيتا وتحميل كافة تطبيقات الشريط الجانبي من موقع مايكروسوفت الخاصة بنظامي 7 و فسيتا وتشغيلها 100%





حمّل Windows 7 Sidebar مع التحديثات اللازمة ونماذج جاهزة لتطبيقات مايكروسوفت الاصلية من هنا
حجم الملف 14 ميجا برابط يعمل مدى الحياة  :Smile: 



- إقرا ملف read me بعناية قبل التنصيب
 - يعمل البرنامج مع نظام XP فقط


لتحميل الالاف من تطبيقات الشريط الجانبي لويندوز ادخل عبر الرابط التالي:

http://gallery.microsoft.com/vista.aspx

----------


## عبدالحميد

يا حلوووووووووووك يا زييييييييينك

----------


## for rest cafe

انا أتوقع ما في روابط

----------


## elshela20

مشكورين ونتمنا لجديد

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]شكـــــــرا هدوئة كما عودتنا كل شي جديد و مفيد 


و بالنسبة ليللي حكى انه ما في روابط فبحكيله احنا ما عنا هالشغلات هادي و لو ما في بتم تعديل الموضوع من قبل صاحبه 


يسلمو هدوئة [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شكرا هدولة تسلميلي شو مزوقة ، والرابط شغال 100% وكما وعدت رح يبقى مدى الحياة ان شاء الله ..

[/align]*

----------


## moradcs

مع اني مو فاهم شي بس مشكوريين  :Goudgrijp 12 13:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## الزيادنة

i hope that you are  well        e

----------

